# Model 247.881700 drive slipping?



## ryanaecklund (Dec 8, 2019)

I've got the model number referenced above. The drive seems to be "slipping". All belts were just changed. I know the transmissions on these are pretty flimsy. When I engage the drive lever it won't move unless I nudge it. Once that happens I can feel the drive engage for a second, then nothing. Any insights on how to fix/repair this on my own, or is the transmission shot? TIA


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that unit might have an actual transmission, and not a friction disc.

I would try adjusting the linkage, as there must be one somewhere, or maybe something broke or came loose. Hard to tell since not there in person to inspect it. Sometimes photos can help with determining something out of sorts.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from Gettysburg...Could be worn and needs replaced!!! Pix below


https://www.manualslib.com/manual/498425/Craftsman-247-887791.html?page=20#manual

Installation vid....


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Those transmissions are pretty notorious for self destructing. Pretty pricey also.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Motor City said:


> _Those transmissions are pretty notorious for self destructing. Pretty pricey also_.



Motor City,


Ughhh.....sadly, you are right about that. :sad2:


I will never understand why MTD felt they needed to re-invent the wheel, (no pun intended). And when they did, they replaced it with this flimsy device. They are simple enough to swap out, but I have seen replacements costing anywhere from $120-$150. 

I'll bet this device accounts for a large percentage of snowblowers that are just given up on, and scrapped.

*I'll admit, the first time I laid eyes upon a friction disk assembly I laughed and thought it was kind of a "Rube Goldberg" piece of engineering, but decades of reliability have earned my appreciation for the sheer elegance of its simplicity. Additionally, it's a device that's relatively easy to adjust, relatively easy to repair, and replacement parts are generally pretty cheap*. :thumbsup:

The only reason I could see MTD coming up with a substitute is because they thought it would be cheaper to make than a conventional F/D assembly.

It probably is, especially if they are having those self contained units built in someplace like China, but then again, oftentimes you only get what you pay for. :icon-thumbsdown:.


.


----------

